# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  What should I do with this grape vine?

## autojack

This grape vine is looking pretty unhealthy. This season it has sprouted briefly up at the top/end, and at the base, but otherwise seems pretty dead. I pruned back a meter or so from the end and found the wood mostly dry. It's not quite dead yet, but I'm not sure if it can be salvaged or if there would be any point. I don't particularly care about it, but one friend said the leafy growth over the pergola could be pretty nice. Any advice would be welcome.

----------


## droog

The main trunk looks pretty dead and the pavers around it would be doing it no favours.
If you want a vine on the pergola I would cut it off at the stump as it looks like the roots are still alive at least due to it sprouting at that level. Also remove some more bricks and water and feed well. 
If you dont want a vine, chop it off poison the stump then brick over it.

----------


## autojack

Thanks! Yes I did have a feeling that the bricks all around it couldn't be helping. Ironically the former owners sold this house and bought a winery  :Biggrin:  I think the wife would prefer it gone, and the pergola needs some repairs anyway, so stump poison may be on my next Bunnings shopping list.

----------


## toooldforthis

they can be good, cause deciduous, so summer shade and winter sun - win win.
if that is what you want then as suggested take up as many bricks as you can around it, but a minimum of a 1m circle i would guess. 
cut off that sucker rubbish at the base - pointless, may as well plant a new one. 
you can prune the top right back - just leave a few of the thicker branches, but cut them back too.
they can take a pretty big pruning ime but leave the main trunk. 
I did all that to one a lot older than yours while I extended the house, redid the pergola and repaved - came back a treat.
grapes were unedible tho  :Smilie:  probably wine grapes given the areas history (had a huge olive tree too)

----------


## Forrestmount

I am not sure pulling up pavers will help a lot  
Vineyards use a drip irrigation systems to get water deep into the ground where the vines roots are. They normally only have one or two drippers per vine so if you don’t want to water the vine probably best to remove it.   
talk Pro

----------

